# 3" TIP mk 2 (Now fitted update with pics)



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

For info mostly I've been talking to Bill at Badger5 and there is an all silicone version of his 3" TIP. Looks interesting

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=328699

Kevin


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

that looks the biz bill


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Just ordered one I'll let you all know how I get on


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Be good to see the results mate


----------



## SteveMaybury (Jan 25, 2010)

Need to get some sort of group buy going... :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Oh god here we go..... :wink:

I would just contact Bill directly if I was you.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

My thoughts to Munty, 
I'll just let you know what happens when I fit it.

Kevin


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Diveratt said:


> My thoughts too Munty,
> I'll just let you know what happens when I fit it.
> 
> Kevin


Cool I always think these type of things look like extras from old Dr.Who episodes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

jamman said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts too Munty,
> ...


Or Ann Summers


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Diveratt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Diveratt said:
> ...


New Sex toy... had'nt thought of that.. lol

Comparison of original to 80mm full bore version









I am open to GB's (offline) despite the previous.. erm.. debarcles.. lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

badger5 said:


> Comparison of original to 80mm full bore version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, that 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Looks massive in comparison... is there an early apx version available?

Sent from my iDunno using Tapatalk


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Looks massive in comparison... is there an early apx version available?
> 
> Sent from my iDunno using Tapatalk


You have been peeking  I've ordered a black one


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Diveratt said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Looks massive in comparison... is there an early apx version available?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

is that hose manufactured in the uk?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Can't believe iv just fitted a forge one


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Does it really make any difference on performance? Could be increasing a boost lag a bit more..?

I'd like to have a bit more power out of my car but after BSR chip, BMC air intake and 3" piping from turbo, I don't know what to do... The K04 might have seen its limits, I think.

Mici


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

It does work, there is many independent logs etc. to prove it.
But to my knowledge it's not tested to be ideal design. (other hoses from various companies are now tested) :lol: Not ideal.

It doesn't fit LHD cars but such hose could be made.

If you mean BMC CDA, get rid of it. It's very restrictive.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> is that hose manufactured in the uk?


what difference does it makes ?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

kazinak said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > is that hose manufactured in the uk?
> ...


He wants to know if it sucks in a foreign language....


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

First of all thanks Bill for getting it out so quickly. I was going to wait till the weekend but I got excited when I opened the box. 

For the record my TT is 03 plate mapped 225 and currently running a CDA air box and Forge TIP. So to get a base line I did a couple of runs with the Liquid TT on Air Mass and got readings of 200 g/s max around 250 BHP which is a bit down on the best ever figure I've see which was 210 g/s -263 BHP early in the year on a very cold day. The temp today was about 20 dec C when I did the runs so I was expecting something like the results I got. 

Engine bay before the change 8) 









Liquid TT Air Mass Flow. CDA & Forge TIP









For the Record I ordered Badger5 Mk2 3" and a Jetex FR 8001 cone filter recommended by Bill.

The new 3" tip is a one piece silicon job and a nice moulding but not quite as thick or stiff as the Forge silicon TIP, it came with all the Hi Grip jubilee clips to fit which is useful. All of the inlet tubes were a bit on the long side and to get better pipe runs I cut them back a bit (Bill will now tell me I should have left them I'm sure) and I also found them a bit tighter than the Forge Tip for fitting the various inlets so a bit of washing up liquid helps lube them up.

Striping the CDA & Forge TIP out was 5 minute job and much quicker than the first time I fitted it when I got the car 2 years ago.

Big hole where the Forge TIP & CDA should be









Fitting the TIP adaptor to the turbo was a snip a smear or high temp silicon sealant and nip up the 2 grub screws to locate it. (Don't drop the Allan key it's a bugger to find again wasted 30 minutes)

TIP Adaptor fitted 8) 









Note to self.... check the sizes before ordering from Anne Summers again.   









3" TIP v Forge TIP  









After trimming up the inlet pipes the TIP was easy to fit and mated up with the MAF without problem. The Jetex cone filter fits directly on to the MAF and there are no brackets so it just rest where the original air box was, not convinced about this.

Cone Filter & TIP 









If I'm being honest this does not look half as good as the CDA did  not even from a distance  









So about an hour and it's all back together. Leave the silicon to set for a bit and off to try some runs.

WOW it sucks!!! fair bit more noise than the CDA bit that was expected. I was not expecting the results on the Liquid gauge though. Air Mass consistently over 220 g/s and 222 g/s giving 277BHP being the best, I did 4 runs and all with the similar results and the last run on BHP gave 276 BHP so that's a result. The air temp was 18 deg C was a bit down on the mornings runs with the CDA & Forge TIP but it's a significant improvement.

Liquid TT Air Mass Flow. Jetex & 3" TIP









BHP with Jetex & 3" TIP (Happy Bunny) 8) 









I'd say it works,  it doesn't look as good as the CDA  but it does perform a lot better. I'm not 100% convinced about just letting the cone filter hang in the engine bay, as it will be sucking a fair bit of hot air, so I'll have a chat with a local composite company about making up a big carbon can for it so it will look like a fat CDA and give a bit of heat shielding. I suspect that is going to cost but I do like the carbon look. 

Sorry it's so long

Kevin


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

L33JSA said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > GunnerGibson said:
> ...


I used to know a girl like that once! :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Awesome update mate and clever idea on the can... look forward to seeing & hearing it tomorrow


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Kevin, is there no way you can fit the cda back on?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

+1 any chance you can do a few runs with the cda I'm interested but only just bought the cad and don't fancy getting rid of it unless it makes a big difference??


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice kev , and good results , do you know if it would fit a standard airbox ? Mind you do they do a apx version ?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work Kev  The important thing is does it actually feel any different? the figures look good, but how does that translate to the feel of the car on the road.

Can you do a torque reading as that is equally important. I haven't been able to do that run you asked yet but am hoping I will be able to today 

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

What a great write up all that's needed now is runs without the Jetex so what you waiting for..... :wink:

We are waiting... :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

you might one to get one of these helps with supposrt the filter abit and keeps some of the heat out
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140598970196


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Adam I'll take alook at that it may take a while to get the carbon cover made so that will be a good temporary fix


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

cabbie-uk said:


> Very nice kev , and good results , do you know if it would fit a standard airbox ? Mind you do they do a apx version ?


Hi Cabbie, Sorry I'm not sure if there is an APX version but T3RBO is also after one so maybe if there is interest Bill may do something. The TIP fits directly on the MAF so it will fit a standard air box but I'm not sure what gains you would see

Kevin


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll think about putting the CDA back on in the intrests of science but it will be a day or two as I'm away for a few days 

Kevin


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

cheers kev , ill have to look into sorting something out . :?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

TIP looks good, how much was it? not liking the filter though, cant be doing anything but soaking up hot air once engine bay is hot....


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

thats where a fmic comes in handy


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Loving this mod even more now I have seen and heard it 

PM'd Badger yesterday about supplying me one for my early APX engine... fingers crossed


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I like, but aren't they nearly £200 delivered?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Believe these are cheaper than the Badger5 tip.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Believe these are cheaper than the Badger5 tip.


this is the badger 5 tip still isnt it? :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry meant to put 'the original' or mk1 version.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> I like, but aren't they nearly £200 delivered?


Yep great bit of kit but very expensive, you pay your money and make your choice.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

First link shows price at



> 80mm Silicon TIP with Billet Turbo Adaptor - £149
> 
> Packaged with the FR08001 Filter the Total Induction Kit upgrade is £194
> 
> ...


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

if it was £149 delivered i would buy red one straight away :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure bill's profit margin is very small
on this item


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I was going to pay £150 for an APX tip anyway so if he does one for mine it will be cost effective


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> I was going to pay £150 for an APX tip anyway so if he does one for mine it will be cost effective


i have bam tip on apx engine, it fits with no problem if you have dv relociation kit ,if you don't ,you will need longer pipe from dv to charge pipe


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok for those that asked me to put the CDA back on, you owe me!

The results with the CDA And the 3" TIP were still good, I got 212 g/s so about 265 bhp. Which is better than my best ever cold day readings with the CDA and by a couple of BHP and about 12 up on the reading I got on Friday. So it's not just the filter and there are good improvements with going for the 3" TIP.

Still not as good as the JR filter but that is about the size of a bucket  its back on and it's staying so don't ask again 

Kevin


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

kazinak said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to pay £150 for an APX tip anyway so if he does one for mine it will be cost effective
> ...


Mine is an early APX mate so different fitment... currently have a APX/BAM one fitted and want to change it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Diveratt said:


> Ok for those that asked me to put the CDA back on, you owe me!
> 
> The results with the CDA And the 3" TIP were still good, I got 212 g/s so about 265 bhp. Which is better than my best ever cold day readings with the CDA and by a couple of BHP and about 12 up on the reading I got on Friday. So it's not just the filter and there are good improvements with going for the 3" TIP.
> 
> ...


Kevin I actually think both cold and warm weather runs are required
matey :wink:

Good on you for making an effort to keep the number crunchers amongst us happy 

You bringing some of that clotted cream stuff with you by the way ?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

As Charlie mentioned above Kev, does it feel any different when driving to a forge tip?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for putting the effort in kev mate!!  it's appreciated


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

@ Jamman Yes I haven't forgotten the Cream Teas   Hope fully some one wil buy the CDA before it gets too cold 

@ Ian Its a bit subjective but I think it pulls a lot better at the top end with the Forge & CDA the over 6000 rpm feels like it running out of steam with the Badger 3" and JR it pulls cleanly all the way up to the limiter.

Been playing again today fitted an alloy heat shield while I wait for the carbon one. So it getting a bit of directional cool air from the cold air feed. Did another couple of runs and getting a consistant max 220 g/s so quite pleased.

For the number crunchers I'm using the same bit of road . Steady 3rd gear round a roundabout then accelerate in 3rd up the slip road on to a dual carrageway so the comparisons the the Air Mass and BHP are reasonable.

Kevin


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Diveratt said:


> @ Jamman Yes I haven't forgotten the Cream Teas
> Kevin


Good man :wink: :lol:


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > I like, but aren't they nearly £200 delivered?
> ...


Forge hose is £120.17+vat + £7.73clips - £127.90+vat

This 80mm TIP is £149+vat, includes clips & includes billet alloy turbo adaptor..

still think its expensive for +20g/s gains over and above the forge hose?

This is the evolution of the more expensive to make V1 3"(76mm) TIP.

email me for more info if interested.. [email protected]


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Diveratt said:


> @ Jamman Yes I haven't forgotten the Cream Teas   Hope fully some one wil buy the CDA before it gets too cold
> 
> @ Ian Its a bit subjective but I think it pulls a lot better at the top end with the Forge & CDA the over 6000 rpm feels like it running out of steam with the Badger 3" and JR it pulls cleanly all the way up to the limiter.
> 
> ...


Nice write up and results Kevin.. V2 looks to surpass the V1 slightly.. +20g/s gains is not to be sniffed at. Remaps give similar gains sometimes.. (and cost significantly more)
Your results are consistent with mine... sustained torque higher in the rev range hence making more power. (turbo does'nt have to scavenge to inhale its desired air)

If you do some logs (like I have) and see inlet TIP vacuum during a power run, you would be surprised there is a vacuum created in the TIP as std (or normal silicon) where the air demand from the compressor cannot be fullfilled.. the larger TIP has no vacuum when combined with the JR sized filter.. turbo gets all the air it wants with no inlet losses. Sreachy caviatation often heard on K04 cars is in part this vacuum, problem getting the air in well enough for the turbo on normal TIPs, which is eliminated usually completely with the larger TIP.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

So the answer to my, 'aren't they nearly £200 delivered?', question is yes, then? :wink:

Personally I didn't say it was expensive for what you get performance wise, just that it's a lot of money. To me, 180 nicker is a non-trivial amount of cash. Not saying it ain't worth it; am saying it's a lot of money.

I also said, 'I like'. And I do. It's on the mod list and will probably get done at some stage. VDTA and a trip to Pipewerx, for me, are first - and the latter is a _lot _of money.


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Diveratt said:


> Ok for those that asked me to put the CDA back on, you owe me!
> 
> The results with the CDA And the 3" TIP were still good, I got 212 g/s so about 265 bhp. Which is better than my best ever cold day readings with the CDA and by a couple of BHP and about 12 up on the reading I got on Friday. So it's not just the filter and there are good improvements with going for the 3" TIP.
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin,

can I ask where you got your JR Filter from, and how much was it?


----------



## james 91 (Jul 12, 2011)

Mondo said:


> So the answer to my, 'aren't they nearly £200 delivered?', question is yes, then? :wink:


no,

The TIP is £188.50 delivered with fitting clips
If you want the jetex filter with it it is £242.50


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Mondo said:


> So the answer to my, 'aren't they nearly £200 delivered?', question is yes, then? :wink:
> 
> Personally I didn't say it was expensive for what you get performance wise, just that it's a lot of money. To me, 180 nicker is a non-trivial amount of cash. Not saying it ain't worth it; am saying it's a lot of money.
> 
> I also said, 'I like'. And I do. It's on the mod list and will probably get done at some stage. VDTA and a trip to Pipewerx, for me, are first - and the latter is a _lot _of money.


sure the £ is relative to those weighing up the mods vs available play money.
times are hard for everyone... I know.

Previously, some had issues with the V1 price.. this V2 improves upon an already well performing well proven V1 product (>100 3" TIPs sold this year UK and Internationally) and also has a reduced price to boot.

Its here now tho, finally.. ready when/if people want to explore more airflow/power


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

It's def' on my Christmas shopping list, Bill. Guess I need to dig around down the back of the sofa a bit more. :wink:

And, James, er, in my book £188 is 'nearly £200'. Not quite, admittedly, but nearly.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

kent_keith said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > Ok for those that asked me to put the CDA back on, you owe me!
> ...


Hi Keith the Jetex was also form Bill at Badger5 works out about £50 if I recall but it came. With the TIP,

Kevin


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks Kevin, so yr happy with it then, happy with the gains? what about the bottom end? quicker?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Keith, 
Yep it feels quicker and ilike the set up. Pity it doesn't look as nice as the CDA  The TIP & filter go together well and there are really good gains.

Kevin


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

a nice discreet install of the large jr cone in stock looking airbox
now you see it









now you dont









car in question runs gt30 with 3" intake


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

badger5 said:


> a nice discreet install of the large jr cone in stock looking airbox
> now you see it
> 
> 
> ...


Got any logs of how this setup effects intake temperature and maf flow?


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Rich196 said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > a nice discreet install of the large jr cone in stock looking airbox
> ...


got logs yes, but not likely to be relevant to yours unless its also running a gt30 garrett
what are you looking to see?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just how looking to know how it effects heat soak, see if the intake temp drops with it being in the box rather than loose in the bay, and to see if it being in the box resticts the amount of air it can suck up.

How did you make it fit? take a dremil to the air box?


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Rich196 said:


> Just how looking to know how it effects heat soak, see if the intake temp drops with it being in the box rather than loose in the bay, and to see if it being in the box resticts the amount of air it can suck up.
> 
> How did you make it fit? take a dremil to the air box?


my friend Tuffty did it. Its on his S3. Dremmel was used yea 

he's just sent me links to his build thread>
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-foru ... ost1135625
and here
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-foru ... ost1149340

might help you see how he did it - very neat to look at - oe install but gt30 lurking underneath

No logs of intake temps... @ MAF, not logged.. AITs have not changed from open cone to hidden cone to stock airbox and panel filter - airflows have risen, but the gt30 max's out the stock sensor...

A hybrid S3 I am doing now logs below
my TIP, JR cone...

```
'003	
RPM	Mass Flow

 /min	 g/s

1280	21.92
1720	8
1680	26.39
1440	23.03
1680	23.94
1680	23.61
1720	29.78
2080	40.36
2600	60.64
3000	108.81
3520	130.53
3960	153.39
4480	170.22
5040	229.31
5680	251.44
6080	257.5
6480	264.14
6880	268.64
7200	269.22
```


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice one thanks


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Bill quick question i have bought some sealant (automotive) will that do? Its not high temp but i doubt you can a sealant with a temp high enough for the turbo to cope with.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

ian222 said:


> Bill quick question i have bought some sealant (automotive) will that do? Its not high temp but i doubt you can a sealant with a temp high enough for the turbo to cope with.


its the cold side of the turbo. I use automotive silicon sealant.. only needs a smear as the fit is within 0.1mm so not much clearance to fill


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok thats fine then, cheers. Will post results once fitted and tested.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I am absolutely loving that hidden cone thing, gonna have to have a go at mine 

Not sure if the piperX will fit in tho :?


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Matt B said:


> I am absolutely loving that hidden cone thing, gonna have to have a go at mine
> 
> Not sure if the piperX will fit in tho :?


The Jetex cone pictures is 80mm neck size x 140mm Od top x 172mm long x 175mm Od bottom


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Fitted the A3 style heat shield to the TT with the JR filter fits ok but needed a small spacer under one of the fixing points. 
Works a treat


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

any pictures of this fitted ?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

It was a bit dark by the time I'd finished so I'll take some tomorrow


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok Folks, photos of the JR filter and A3 heat shield

Kevin


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

looks good was that the one i posted a link about a few pages back it looks like it?

that jetex is massive  think i might invest in one now


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

It's the one that Bill recommends so it it should be the one on in your link


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

does look good buddy  you need to polish that inlet manifold now :lol: 
glad to see you got your problem sorted too


----------

